# In Clinical remission without meds since last one year



## mayU&Iheal

I was diagnosed with Crohn's in August 2013, with mild Crohn's in several parts of digestive tract. Now I am symptom free for more than a year. The doctor who diagnosed me wanted to put me on entocort. I took a second opinion and was advised treatment with mesalamine. I decided to give myself 3-6 months  to explore alternative treatments. In the meantime I was also looking at the option of taking LDN. The second GI I had met, with this option in mind. He was not against prescribing LDN but suggested I may only need mesalamine to get into remission. He agreed that I can wait before I start treatment.

In the beginning, after diagnosis I stopped milk and sugar altogether. I started experimenting with cooking in coconut oil, taking turmeric but didn't notice any difference. I was also taking Vit D, Vit B1 and Iron. May be I didn't continue for long enough. Soon after I left my job and came to India for one year. In India I started homeopathy treatment. In about a month after stating this my symptoms stopped and I gained about 2-3 Kgs (I used to be 55-56 Kgs before the flare but was down to 45-47 during flare). But alas, that recovery was short lived and in 3-4 months I was again having symptoms and had lost the weight I had gained. But somehow I was convinced that Homeopathy was the answer for me, even though I was again having a flare. I searched the forum. Found a couple of people who were benefited by Homeopathy. That gave me conviction. I consulted another Homeopath. Took the pills for a couple of months, but didn't notice any change, nor got any proper advice/ direction from the Homeopath and stopped. I consulted a 3rd Homeopath. This homeopath follows the same principle of treatment as the first I consulted. Soon after starting the treatment my symptoms stopped altogether (they were mild to begin with). I started to gain weight and my Fecal Calprotectin came down to about 60. I continued the treatment for 4 months. In the meantime I returned back to Australia. Now its one year since I have stopped Homeopathy also. I am symptom free and back to my normal weight of 55-56 Kgs. My Vit D, Vit B12 and iron levels are normal. The blood work done a couple of months back came out normal. 

I had consulted my GI in Feb this year. He was happy with the FC results and asked me to consult him after a year.

I just wanted to share my story in case it gives hope to even a single person. I feel the disease manifests differently in different people. For a subset of us may be there is an alternative to the traditional medicine. Elsewhere on this forum I read somebody say keep yourself happy and satisfied. How much I agree with him!! This last couple of years I have realized a few emotional/ psychological issues I couldn't cope with before. I realized I needed to get over them. I have tried to. 

Many thanks to everybody on this forum. This is where I got hope from.


----------



## D Bergy

Glad you found something that is working for you.  

I agree with you that the disease can be different for any given individual.  Not just the causes, but the response to the treatment also.

Keep us posted as to the longer term results and if you could, the specific remedies involved.  Strength and frequency of use.

Best regards.

Dan


----------



## Forristicat

Thanks for sharing your story. It does seem that there is a subset of people from which natural treatments/diets seem to work.

What was the treatment that the homeopath gave to you?


----------



## mayU&Iheal

Hi Dan, Forristicat, the Homeopaths I consulted didn't prescribe the remedy but just gave me the prepared pills to take. The dose was 4 pills four times a day and a weekly dose. For all I know they may have just given me sugar pills. I am not 100% sure, its homeopathy that put me in remission. But one thing I know as a fact is that taking homeopathy stopped my flare twice. It may or may not be a coincident. I haven't had a flare since the second time. I took the pills in total for about 8 months. I don't have any adverse effects from taking the pills. 

What I understand is Homeopathy is not disease specific but rather person specific. I sometimes tend to doubt Homeopathy (it works so unobtrusively). But then I remind myself of few other instances of people with Auto immune diseases that got into remission with Homeopathy. Perhaps Homeopathy is very subjective. A lot depends on the practitioner as well as the patient. Finding the right practitioner is important.

Apart from taking the pills, talking to the Homeopath made me understand certain suppressed emotions I held. Over last couple of years I was able to let them go, to certain extent.  I try to keep unnecessary thoughts and emotions at a distance and not get entangled too much. 

For last one year I am also practicing a  meditation technique "Bramhavidya", which helps in balancing the seven chakras.


----------



## Forristicat

Interesting. So there is a spiritual aspect to disease as well.

I have general anxiety I think, I need to let go of this once and for all.


----------



## mayU&Iheal

I wouldn't say spiritual. But rather mind/ emotions. May be for some. But it's not easy to let go of the patterns we hold. May be that's where homeopathy and subsequently meditation helped. Again, I am talking about my experience which may not be true for all. Even then I feel mind/emotions/body connection is something worth exploring. Particularly for Auto immune diseases.


----------



## Lady Organic

Hi and thanks for sharing. Im glad you are in remission. I would suggest you do fecal calprotectine more than once a year. ask for it at least every 3 to 4 months. You just do the test and your dr can read the result and call you in case of an abnormality. This would be good prevention. yearly monitoring or waiting for another overt flare seems sub-optimal to me considering you have had a few flares in a brief period since diagnosis. wishing you well.


----------



## D Bergy

I don't have a good grasp of homeopathy either.  I think I understand the mechanism but I have not had an opportunity to do a good test on it.

If it is working, and you have some way to tell that, I would stick with it.  Its difficult to control the disease by any means so I leave everything on the table as far as treatments go.

I am glad you are doing well.  It is nice to see people in remission.

Dan


----------



## Momoftwo

Is a homeopathy Doctor one that uses herbs only or herbs and supplements? Going to one in a month to find out more, but just thought I would ask here for jump start on what to expect.


----------



## Nvems00

@mayu&i...
Can you please give me the details of homeopathy dr. I want to try those medications. I am suffering from moderate crohns


----------



## Grumbletum

I there. I think there are also a subset of people who are drug resistant, me being one of them. After my resection, I asked my GI about maintenance and he said nothing cos everything I'd been on had made no impact on the disease, just the symptoms.


----------



## mayU&Iheal

Nvems00 said:


> @mayu&i...
> Can you please give me the details of homeopathy dr. I want to try those medications. I am suffering from moderate crohns


Sent you the details in a PM.


----------



## Momoftwo

@mayUandIheal could you pm me the same info as well? Thanks much.


----------



## mayU&Iheal

Momoftwo said:


> @mayUandIheal could you pm me the same info as well? Thanks much.


Done


----------



## Forristicat

I've recently seen a homeopath, she was not too bad, but sometimes I feel like they are trying to push products onto you to buy.

I am also on the SCD (Specific Carbohydrate diet), so I am worried if some of the things she is giving me may break the diet.


----------



## mayU&Iheal

Since I started this thread, I would like to clarify that I am in no way advocating Homeopathy. From what I understand it is very important and very difficult to find the right practitioner. It is better to make sure that the homeopath has a track record of treating difficult, hard to treat diseases, preferably treating someone about whom you can verify/ trust. Also, I think,  the practitioner should be able to ascertain in timely manner the efficacy of the treatment being given. These are all my personal thoughts not to be taken as an advise. The reason I am being careful is owing to the nature of disease.

Also I would like to point out that Homeopathy may not be all that harmless if repetitive doses of the wrong remedy is given. There is a theory of suppression in homeopathy which elaborates this. Again  I am not an expert. But just a word of caution here.


----------



## SUNIT

I am also travelling this month end to India can you PM me doctor detail please


----------



## crohs

Hello MayU&IHeal,
My 12 year old has just been diagnosed with Crohns and we are considering Homeopathy. Could you please give me the doctor's info that helped you?

Thank you so much!


----------



## SauceySciencey

Ahh homeopathy.

I really want the government in Australia to crack down and put those muppets in gaol for taking advantage of sick people.


----------



## Lady Organic

who can offer best in terms of true care for the sick? homeopaths, naturopath, healing therapist, pharmaceuticals? In every professions we can find bad guys, but lets not generalize. We could discuss this very long, but this is off topic in this thread sharing a successful story. I think it is important to respect whatever the means a person is using and especially so when this persons has great appreciation for a treatment. We are all in search for a remedy and not one has been proven perfect so far, so the search and personal explorations are still open. I for one am definitely open to all ideas.


----------



## Jennifer

I'm glad you found something that seems to be helping with your symptoms mayU&Iheal. Could you share what you were taking on the forum rather than individually through private messages? Thank you.


----------



## mayU&Iheal

I had made it very clear in my post above (on 17/12/2015), that I am not advocating Homeopathy, in any way. Before posting my story I had thought and thought. I was a bit apprehensive. Finally I decided to post my experience, in case it opens a window of constructive inquiry. In no way am I advising/propagating use of Homeopathy. 

The reason, I have given the details only in personal messages and not here is because, I don't want to seem as if I am here to advertise something. Anyways the Homeopathy clinic I have gone to is in India, so it may not help anyone outside of India. There is however nothing untoward in my messages. The same, I think can be ascertained by the moderators/ administrators of the  forum.

I won't be sharing details any more. Not because I want to hide anything, but because I don't have any idea what works and how? I may have had a spontaneous remission and it may be a coincidence that I had started homeopathy about the same time. But again it may not be a coincidence.


----------



## Jennifer

I never accused you of trying to advertise or advocate anything. I simply asked if you could share with everyone. I would never accuse someone of advertising after I asked them specifically what it was they took.


----------



## mayU&Iheal

Hi Jeniffer. I am sorry, I misunderstood. My apologies.

The details of the treatment, I have shared above in my message on 11/12/2015, which unfortunately is not much. The truth is I don't know.


----------



## Onellifeliveit

Hey @mayU&Iheal
Just read ur post. I m following the homeopathy treatment too along with infliximab and azathioprine.
Curious to know how well are u doing on homeopathy??
Good wishes


----------



## Mylife

Hey can you also give me that homeopathy address. I have similar experience like you but the symptoms are coming back after I stopped homeopathy and pentasa


----------



## Mylife

Onellifeliveit said:


> Hey @mayU&Iheal
> Just read ur post. I m following the homeopathy treatment too along with infliximab and azathioprine.
> Curious to know how well are u doing on homeopathy??
> Good wishes


Hey I have done better on homeopathy but the bad thing is I neglected since I got recovered to my normal weight. Now I am again suffering with symptoms. Did you start trying any


----------



## Onellifeliveit

Mylife said:


> Hey can you also give me that homeopathy address. I have similar experience like you but the symptoms are coming back after I stopped homeopathy and pentasa


I m in Delhi,India
Where r u from??


----------



## Mylife

Onellifeliveit said:


> I m in Delhi,India
> Where r u from??


I am from Hyderabad but currently residing in USA


----------



## Onellifeliveit

Do u want the address in Delhi??
But that doctor hv to b seen every week .


----------



## Mylife

Yeah please drop me the address just in case if I don’t get cure in coming days I can visit him


----------



## Mylife

Onellifeliveit said:


> Do u want the address in Delhi??
> But that doctor hv to b seen every week .


By the way how are you feeling on homeopathy?


----------



## Onellifeliveit

Mylife said:


> By the way how are you feeling on homeopathy?


Not yet cured fully... it’s been about 3 months that I started homeopathy. But yes there is definitely an improvement in symptoms. The gut has become more settled but my problem is an active anal fistula which has not closed for last 1 year. 
Though I can see the medicine working coz my joint swelling issues are being controlled by this medicine for which I used to hv steroids injected earlier.
It takes time.. hoping for better


----------



## Onellifeliveit

Mylife said:


> Yeah please drop me the address just in case if I don’t get cure in coming days I can visit him


Dr Geeta Arora
K 30 B ,Kalkaji,Delhi
India


----------



## Kaviravani

mayU&Iheal said:


> I had made it very clear in my post above (on 17/12/2015), that I am not advocating Homeopathy, in any way. Before posting my story I had thought and thought. I was a bit apprehensive. Finally I decided to post my experience, in case it opens a window of constructive inquiry. In no way am I advising/propagating use of Homeopathy.
> 
> The reason, I have given the details only in personal messages and not here is because, I don't want to seem as if I am here to advertise something. Anyways the Homeopathy clinic I have gone to is in India, so it may not help anyone outside of India. There is however nothing untoward in my messages. The same, I think can be ascertained by the moderators/ administrators of the  forum.
> 
> I won't be sharing details any more. Not because I want to hide anything, but because I don't have any idea what works and how? I may have had a spontaneous remission and it may be a coincidence that I had started homeopathy about the same time. But again it may not be a coincidence.



Can you please share the details of your homeopathy doctor who cured you? I am an Indian living in US, but planning to visit India soon for treatmen.

thank you!


----------



## ravii_39

Any luck with homeopathy? Please share your experiences. THANKS


----------

